# Problema al actualizar a glibc 2.2.5 r5

## ElOrens

He actualizado el glibc del siguiente modo:

emerge --clean rsync

emerge glibc

emerge clean

con esto sólo me queda instalado el glibc r5.

El problema no es que no compile, sino que no consigo que ahora me compile xfree y kernel.

Tengo gentoo desde el tar stage3 para athlon-xp, con flags:

-march=athlon-xp -03 -pipe (no sé cómo se escribe ahora mismo, pero lo que viene por defecto).

¿Tengo que recompilar algo más, malos parámetros para el glibc aunque me compile?

¿Alguna idea?

Gracias.

----------

## ElOrens

Xfree 4.2 r12 lo he conseguido compilar poniendo bison 1,28 r3 y no el 1.34 r2 (que es el último en gentoo).

Espero que os sirva y no esteis dos días como yo  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------

